# The Ka Finally will rise over



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

Currently i am building a ka-t and if any one is in the South Carolina area come to braggin rights i will grantee i will beat you four cylinder class only opium not allowed => or any v8 swaps but i just thought i would post this just for fun and to stop all the problem questions we see all the time oh and zellx im comin for ya just something for fun


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

93_240_ka said:


> Currently i am building a ka-t and if any one is in the South Carolina area come to braggin rights i will grantee i will beat you four cylinder class only opium not allowed => or any v8 swaps but i just thought i would post this just for fun and to stop all the problem questions we see all the time oh and zellx im comin for ya just something for fun


Yeah ok. We'll see about that. Tsk Tsk Tsk, the other slow Ka's are on KA-t.org. I suggest you go there.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Yeah ok. We'll see about that. Tsk Tsk Tsk, the other slow Ka's are on KA-t.org. I suggest you go there.


slow....cars on ka-t.org?!?!?! You're more than welcome to run yours against pretty much any of them if you want it handed to you.

As for this other guy you'll notice he posted it here, and not ka-t.org...he's doesn't want to play with them. Ryan happens to be in NC if you want someone to play with, he's only throwing around 500 rwhp.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

500 thats all damn feel sorry for him and if its a street car than ill run him because braggin rights only lets in street cars and for you zellx your SR wont come close to this KA and we will soon enough find out OH and zell the supras running there tuning it now but thats besides the point if ryan only has 500 i will beat that you at least have to have 650 to beat me and a bad ass rear end and zell i Shat on thy SR :fluffy: ~~~ LOL


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Let me know when someone posts somthing insightfull in this topic.

I won't hold my breath. :thumbup: 

I'd like to hear about your project though..

:showpics:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah too much bragging, show pics, mod list, vid something


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

well i was going to not tell but i will hell why not i don't have a dyno but i have a good idea of what i will be making

ipp 2.6 stroker kit which has

wisco pistons 9:1

pauter rods

forged knife edged crank

and the little misc stuff like rings bearings all that

then half poured block

then 5 angle valve job on head

titanium valve springs 

solid lifters

272 cams

cometic head gasket 

arp head studs 

700cc injectors if i can find

top feed fuel rail with new intake manifold

then run 2 fuel pumps walboro for specific reasons if you don't know don't ask

then for forced induction

to4e top mount manifold

38mm wastgate 

32 psi

front mount 

and last but not least

AEM stand Alone for all the piggy back people out there

and other little misc things im might have forgot but this is the broad idea and no one can see until braggin rights after that i will post pics and stuff like that and all this is going to be stuffed in a 93 hatchback 240 and that should do it


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

haha don't we just love friendly crap talking? that's a nice combo, ka, too bad it'll just keep breakin down on you. What kind of tranny will you be using to hold that much power?


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

why are you going to talk shit when you dont have any numbers? 
do you even have any experience? i hope so because you might just blow that engine


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

enjoy_incubus said:


> why are you going to talk shit when you dont have any numbers?
> do you even have any experience? i hope so because you might just blow that engine


Ok, first of all KA and I know each other. We're actually family so we can do this all day. And second we're both helping each other build the engines. So I would guess that we know what we're doing. And no we won't blow the engine, the rear end and tranny will give out before that engine blows.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Ok, first of all KA and I know each other. We're actually family so we can do this all day. And second we're both helping each other build the engines. So I would guess that we know what we're doing. And no we won't blow the engine, the rear end and tranny will give out before that engine blows.


my post was to 93_240_ka, it's not smart to make a thread about being better and worse part he doesnt even have the proof!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

actually...he's ordering his stroker very soon. The kit comes with the rods, knife edged crank, and so forth. Just that, his small @$$ TO4E turbo won't be worth a damn.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Uh, the KA is stroked enough, better off boring it for the more displacement. The high stroke is one of the reasons for it already not revving very high. I can't imagine where you would be if you stroked it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this thread is retarded. id close it if i could.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I would never run that stroker kit on anything but an NA. Even at that I'm not sure I would do. Happy nuking a block and a chunk of change.

BTW 700cc will run out of fuel long before you think about making 650 rwhp. You'll run out around 500 rwhp with that capacity.

I'll let you flounder the rest on your own since you seem to have no experience with a turbocharged KA other than running your mouth.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

720cc mains with 1600 secondaries?


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

people don't believe do they zell and yes i know the post was to me he was stating that we are both doing it and the reason no one is doing the stroker is because there to afraid to try it and i have been around motors and cars long enough to know which one will work and by the way i don't care about numbers only for dyno purposes and i've seen low horsepower cars do alot but thats beside the fact that the motor will work and i have a very good source which will help this but i don't care to share it with people who don't believe or don't care to encourage others to try new things so i will leave it at that and zell if the to4e does not hold oh well whats another grand for another turbo right see you later if you come over.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do commas and periods mean ANYTHING to you? geez, this thread is annoying.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm familiar with stroker and I'm very familiar with the KA and big boost with a stroker kit do not mix. Your source will not be able to magically thicken the cylinder walls though, nor allow it to rev much with that crank in there. To each his own. I find it odd that someone who seems to have no experience with the KA likes to pretend he knows how well a stroker will fare in it. 



93_240_ka said:


> people don't believe do they zell and yes i know the post was to me he was stating that we are both doing it and the reason no one is doing the stroker is because there to afraid to try it and i have been around motors and cars long enough to know which one will work and by the way i don't care about numbers only for dyno purposes and i've seen low horsepower cars do alot but thats beside the fact that the motor will work and i have a very good source which will help this but i don't care to share it with people who don't believe or don't care to encourage others to try new things so i will leave it at that and zell if the to4e does not hold oh well whats another grand for another turbo right see you later if you come over.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just guess time and a dyno will tell right? Appearantly the SR @ 28psi (Not something sr's enjoy mind you) made 600 hp with a 2.2L stroker (Sourced from Signal Auto.com, for all you people that want to find it). Most SR's cylinder walls (even with sleeves) do not hold anymore than 30 psi. Anything more, and the steam gallies (not sure of the name..) "pinch". And wah la no more engine. I am unsure how the KA will perform with a stroker and 32 psi, but we'll just have to find out. I have seen dyno's of KA's holding their own with 35psi from the turbo, and the engine still running strong. So let's just see what's going to happen here.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

oh AsleepAltima commas and periods punctuation in general mean shit to me i can care less i just like to get my point across and i don't care who thinks other wise and when the motor is together and running i will give a small video of some fun and then we will see and if i'm right than many will copy me and if i'm wrong than it will go down as another KA failure so who knows i just have a strong (outline blue print) feeling it will work(period)


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

veilside180sx for someone who does not know a KA which you said was me it was meant for boost in the first place bet you did not know that next time you tear down the block tell me what you see that indicates it should have been boosted there are two things than i'll know if you have knowledge of the KA


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

93_240_ka said:


> veilside180sx for someone who does not know a KA which you said was me it was meant for boost in the first place bet you did not know that next time you tear down the block tell me what you see that indicates it should have been boosted there are two things than i'll know if you have knowledge of the KA


Don't be a retard, I have 3 in my garage. I am an admin on ka-t.org and see Rick's 650 rwhp KA (owner of ka-t.org) frequently, despite having recently sold my 240. I spend more time with these things than I care to admit. I don't have to prove myself for who I am, since i'm not the one under the glass.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

You'd have to be retarded to run 32psi on 700cc injectors.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

93_240_ka said:


> ...i have been around motors and cars long enough to know which one will work and by the way i don't care about numbers only for dyno purposes and i've seen low horsepower cars do alot...


youre only 18! how can you possibly know more than people that are older than you?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> this thread is retarded. id close it if i could.


Correction: This thread is at least 18 different kinds of retarded. Closed.


----------

